# Can recorded programs be viewed after disconnect of DISH network?



## GordonT

I have a friend who currently has DISH, but is going to be switching to another provider. She has begun to archive the recordings from her DVR to DVD, but she wanted to know if will be able to continue to copy them to DVD after the DISH network is disconnected from her DVR.

I tried searching this forum but was not able to zero in on any answers.


----------



## RASCAL01

GordonT said:


> I have a friend who currently has DISH, but is going to be switching to another provider. She has begun to archive the recordings from her DVR to DVD, but she wanted to know if will be able to continue to copy them to DVD after the DISH network is disconnected from her DVR.
> 
> I tried searching this forum, but was not able to zero in on any answers.


When I switched to the 622, I still had the old receiver and I could watch programs that was on the DVR without it being connected to the sat.


----------



## tsmacro

GordonT said:


> I have a friend who currently has DISH, but is going to be switching to another provider. She has begun to archive the recordings from her DVR to DVD, but she wanted to know if will be able to continue to copy them to DVD after the DISH network is disconnected from her DVR.


Yes you can still watch recordings off the DVR. I did it for a few days once when I moved and even though the DVR wasn't hooked up to a dish or receiving a signal my recordings were still there and I could watch them.


----------



## Calvin Carrigan

I wasn't able to do that for some reason.


----------



## Michael P

Calvin Carrigan said:


> I wasn't able to do that for some reason.


You should be able to watch the recordings without a dish being attached. I had several DVR's tht got replaced. Before sending them back I recorded programs off those unit's HD's with just an OTA antenna attached.

I'm willing to bet you had the subscription shut off while still attached to a dish. The trick to keeping your recordings is to physically disconnect the dish before calling in a disconnect/swap.

If that is the case you will have to turn the subscription back on in order to reactivate the DVR.

BTW: I do not find it unethical to do this as the recordings were made while the receiver was legally subscribed. Since you are not receiving any satellite-delivered channels it's not illegal either. You could use the DVR as an OTA receiver (assumuing this was an HD model with a built-in ATSC tuner). The only problem is that the DVR will not have the correct date or time or any EPG data. But you would still be able to watch the previously recorded DVR recordings as well as live OTA channels.


----------



## tsmacro

Calvin Carrigan said:


> I wasn't able to do that for some reason.


All I had to do is turn on the receiver, which of course immediately goes to the "searching for the signal screen" when you're disconnected, and hit my DVR button on my remote twice and it took me right to my list of recordings.


----------

